# Horrible Period Pains!



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay, the title pretty much gives it away, I'm not sure if there were any other posts like this so I just made one!I was just curious, if you have IBS, does that give you bad cramps during your period? The last couple of months I've been having severe pain when I get my period and it's horrible! I've been missing like 3 days of school because of this.I get cramps before my period begins and when I get it, I'm in SO much pain. OTC drugs do nothing for me, the pain is getting worse and lasting longer, I also sometimes get shooting pains that feel like someone's shoving a knife up my vagina then pulling it back out. I also get very sore and sensitive down there too. Oh! I almost forgot about my lower back, that hurts me too.I told my doctor about this and she said she was going to refer me to a gynecologist. Grr... I'm still waiting too. It's almost been a month! Does it really take that long to be reffered?My mom is also a bit worried if I have Endometriosis, because she was tested for it and has it. And I believe it is hereditery ( I hope I spelt that right )Anyways, if anyone maybe has any advice on how to make the pain bearable, please, I would love to know!


----------



## RLucy (Jan 31, 2004)

It shouldn't take you too long to receive a referral to a Gynecologist, but it might take a while to get your first appointment. It's best to see one and get a diagnosis.Birth Control Pills are supposed to alleviate pain, although my experience has been mixed with this. Ibuprofen, a heating pad, tea, self-indulgence and self-pity:-D help me out. I can sympathize with you as the pain can truly be unbearable.Get in to see the specialist.Lucy


----------



## NICKIBIRD30 (May 18, 2003)

I too have the most unbelievable pain as soon as I start bleeding and about 2 hours before. This has never been a problem for me until the last 6 months. I lost so much weight when I started eliminating foods to feel better, my period went away for a year and a half. When I gained weight I went to a Dr. and she got my period going again. THANKS ALOT!!! I could have lived without it for a long time if I knew this was going to happen. I am in so much pain that I cant even function at all. I have to take a muscle relaxer just so I can sleep through the first day. Then I get blocked from the muscle relaxer. I dont GO again until I use a suppository to get things moving again. I dont know what we can do about this. I sure hope someone has any idea's. My whole life I never had any cramps at all. I was also on the pill for 10 years. I have been off it for about 3 years now.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the ones who posted







I guess I'll just have to wait to go and see that gynecologist


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I think it's ironic that you posted this because i was in bed all day due to severe period pain!I had to go on the pill for the pain.My doctor said that period pain can be worse if your hormones are out of balance.I forgot to take my last BC pill and i got my period early and boy is the pain bad!One little mistake and it throws everything out of wack







Definately go to the doctor.







Take care hunny!!!You are not alone!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i have noticed that my periods are much more painful since coming off the pill and having the ibs. the first 2 days of my period are truly the worst. i do not want to go back on the pill though really. my doctor said to make a note of what happens on what day and see if a pattern emerges. that way i know whats to be expected.i find i get diahoea during my period too. i take ibuprofen and paracetomol during those days. there's also something called "feminax" here in england that has a small amount of codene in that is a good pain killer. other than that, you could try asprin? and always go to bed with a hot water bottle. that really helps me.


----------



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have stabbing pains the first day of my period. Very painful, dubbles me over and I feel sick to my stomach.I just had my annual exam, and the dr thinks I have a slight case of endometriosis. That is the first thing I thought of when I read your post. Call your physician and insist on being referred today!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Hi Cinna,Endometriosis is hereditary. I suggest that you see a gynecologist who would probably recommend that you go on birth control to see if it will help your periods. There are many other options such as anti-inflammatories, nerve blockers, even anti-depressants can be used with chronic pain. There may come a point, though, where the doctor may decide to do an ultrasound or even a surgical procedure called a laparoscopy. With a laparoscopy, they can make small incisions on your abdomen and insert a camera to look at your reproductive organs. This surgery is by no means a walk in the park, but surgery and anesthesia in general is getting so much better over time.I have endometriosis and adenomyosis, which is endometriosis of the uterine lining, as well as many other chronic disorders. If you or anyone else has a question, feel free to ask me on the boards or privately if you prefer. I'm here to help in any way I can. Regards,Christy


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Cinna, you poor thing you sound exactly like me! I have all the same thing, the shooting pains are a killer aren't they







So what do I do about it? Well I'm not big on painkillers but in this case I have no choice, without them, like you I'd have to stay home for a few days. So I take Feminax, its a total wonder drug and its designed specifically for period pain. It is a UK product I think but I'm sure there's a US/Canadian version. Feminax contains paracetamol, codeine and caffeine and is the only thing I know will stop the shooting pains. Also for the last few months I've been getting PMT symptoms for up to 10 days before it starts, such a pain in the neck and coz my period makes my IBS like a thousand times worse it means I know have two weeks of absolute hell every month. Anyone know any reason for such a dramatic change in pattern? Maybe I should post this in a separate thread, its really making me miserable and I need someone to shed some light on it


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I recommend "Feminax" or "Buscopan" if you can get it over there. I was put on Mefenamic acid tablets for a while which helped.One thing I find brilliant are stick on heat pads which can be placed over the stomach or back for up to 8 hours at a time. Do you have those in Canada I wonder?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Car,Have you seen a doctor about this problem?Christy


----------



## carynb (Apr 12, 2004)

You need to see a doctor right away, ASAP! These symptoms are not normal at all and you need to tell your doctor about all of them. You may have a disease called Endometriosis. It can only be diagnosed through surgery, and the longer you go without treatment the worse your condition can get. Endometriosis is where the lining of your uterus grows outside of it. It creates implants and can cause scar tissue. These implants can burst during your period which cause a lot of pain and the scar tissue. If gone untreated it may only get worse. It can also lead to other problems as well. You really need to see a gyn doctor right away and tell them you have other family members with endometriosis.Best of luck, Caryn


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Christy,No I haven't seen a doctor over it coz I put it down to stress or something, from moving house and now we suspect someone is letting themselves in with a key when we're not there so I'm all over the place. I will have to see a doctor about it but I thought I'd ask of anyone knew of any potential causes first. Thanks


----------



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

I have endometreosis and have had it for years - mine is a moderate to severe case -more on the severe side. Go see your dr. email me if you want to chat more.campbellskid###rogers.com


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, thank you all for replying to my post!I haven't been able to come here since I'm sick.. again. The side effects for the pills I'm taking are making me sick. I'm not sure if that's bad or just normal







Well.. it's the end of april.. and my doctor still hasn't reffered me yet! Is it normal to wait this long? Or should I just call my doctor and ask her about it again?I do use OTC products, like asprin and similiar stuff, except it doesn't help that much. I do use a heating pad thingy for my stomach and back. It's good for helping me fall asleep when I go to bed.I've never heard of Feminax or Buscopan. But I guess, next time I go to the drug store I could check it out. Or I could ask my mom.. wait.. I CAN ask my mom. Pfff.. I forgot she was nurse














Anyways, thanks again to you all, and if I have anymore questions I'll be sure to ask one of you.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Car,I let my problems go for years thinking it was just me, but I ended up having so many health problems.Are you IBS D or IBS C? Have you tried going on birth control pills to help with your periods?Christy


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Christy,I'm IBS-C, no haven't tried birth control pills coz I have this thing against them from a messing with nature point of view. Most people I know who went on them found there were too many complications and contra indications. I know if I go to my doctor that's what she's gonna suggest though.My confusion is knowing how much period pain is normal. Everyone gets some right? But how do I know if mine is excessive? There's this whole "grin and bear it" attitude that makes me feel like I shouldn't complain about it. I dunno anymore. Car


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Car,I definitely know what that's like. I knew I had terrible periods, but I really thought it was something I was supposed to tolerate. I went to see an OB-GYN when I was 16. I was scared to death of having a pelvic exam done, and he just said it was part of being a woman. I got to the point where I couldn't stand it anymore, and I had tried so many medications, so I gave my current OB-GYN at the time an ultimatum. He scheduled me for surgery, and it turns out that I did have endometriosis. I may also have adenomyosis (endo of the uterine lining), as well. I had a second surgery in December to cut the nerves going into the uterus.I'd say if your pain really affects daily activities, then you should probably see a doctor. Almost everyone has some degree of pain, but please don't feel like you're a wimp or that you are weak. You're not, and you have every right to at least figure out what's going on.Christy


----------



## Little_Queenie (May 27, 2004)

Wow!!! I'm so glad I found this board tonight, alot of the answers to my nagging questions have been answered here. My diagnosis has been narrowed down to IBS today, I was prescribed Dicetel and have taken one dose (1/2 of a 100mg tablet) so far (keep your fingers crossed for me please).It's great to know that I'm not in this alone. I had my left ovary, fallopian tube and 2 large cysts removed in August 2001 and haven't felt 'right' since.I'm REALLY nauseous, have bad diarrhea and am just miserable for the 1-2 days BEFORE my cycle starts. My Gyno has prescribed Anaprox for the pain during my cycle (throbbing across my abdomen, down my legs and my lower back) I have to take the pills before the pain starts but that isn't always easy to do. I live with a heating pad and have often fallen asleep with it left on. There are these TERRIFIC air activated heat wraps for menstrual cramp relief (does anyone remember "Hot Shots" from many years ago to keep your hands warm in winter - you'd wear them in your mitts?) I wear one when I'm away from home and the heat lasts for 8 full hours. These puppies really came in handy during the power outage in August!! Unfortunately they're not available in Canada, however I have seen the ones specifically for neck and back pain. If you're ever in the US a pack of 3 sells for less than $7 at Wal-Mart. Even my gyno thought they were wonderful, she's contacted the company to find out why they're not available here. My cycle usually lasts 4-5 days and ends with the same nausea, diarrhea etc. the day after my cycle.Intercourse is very painful, it's like there's a blockage and I have to keep control of the pace shall I say. It's gotten to the point that my husband has refused to have intercourse until things are fixed (don't know what that means now, at first we thought it was gynecological and maybe a hysterectomy would solve the problem). My husband brought up a good point today in the doctor's office, he thinks I'm stressing out worrying that I might have pain ... HMM I think he's right but I'm fearful of the pain.Sorry this post is so lengthy but I'm so happy to know that I'm not in this alone.Ciao for now .. you should be seeing me on a more regular basis.Sue


----------



## TeresaRae (Jun 2, 2004)

I highly reccomend a prescription drug called Bextra for menstrual cramps. It's only been out for about a year now, and it's the only thing that works for me. OTC Aleve gets rid of maybe 20-25% of the pain from cramps, but Bextra gets rid of over 90%. It's a miracle drug as far as I'm concerned...I don't have to stay in bed anymore the first day or two of my period.You'll have to check with your doctor and insurance because it's pretty expensive...every insurance plan is different. Right now I have really good insurance and get 9 pills/month for around $5, but on my old insurance (which wasn't as good) I only got 6 pills/month for $30. Paying even $30 is definitely worth the relief...I think it's something crazy like $20-25 per pill if you don't have insurance.


----------

